# First time grower



## Bluedream (Dec 24, 2017)

The strain I'm growing is blue  dream, had it in veg stage for 4 weeks and just changed lighting over to 12/12 about 4 days ago.  Can't tell of its male or female or of I need to give it more time.   It's very exciting but stressful right now.  Can anyone give me any input on these pictures please and let me know what you think 

View attachment 20171223_164152.jpg


View attachment 20171222_111800.jpg


View attachment 151414586486122733406.jpg


View attachment 1514145883657774391106.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 24, 2017)

4 weeks ya say?....most strains take 5-8 weeks from sprout to be mature enough.  I would say from the pics it looks Male.  but you only been in bloom 4 days i would wait another week in bloom to confirm.  Is this the only plant ya have?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 24, 2017)

it is too soon to tell, they may not be mature enough. don't let this stress you out. The first thing you learn in growing is patience. Welcome to MP, glad you are here? How many plants do you have going?


----------



## Bluedream (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you. And I just have the one.  This is my first try at it with only online research.  It's fun so far.  I will keep updating the pictures daily.  Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello Bluedream !-- U got this !-- Got to learn to be a patient grower !-- Looks like U doing fine !-- One plant is plenty if U do it right !-- I got 2 grow areas one for vegging and one for bloom !-- I'm a cloner !- I root cuttings from a plant and bloom it over and over again !-- I have a White Widow plant I have had for over 4 years !-- U at the right place! -- Welcome to MP there a treasure trove of 411 here and peeps willing to help !


----------



## Keef (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue -- If U would like U can join us over at the Home of the Old Farts Club -- Some avoid it like the plague like it's like an old growers nursing home  but it's more of a community they ain't all old as me !-- We usually start the day off with a traditional Wake and Bake jump on in  !-- Once again Welcome to MP !


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 25, 2017)

Bluedream.   Your better off reading through the "Stickies"  than a social thread.   the more your learning the less troubles you will have.  And when you ask your questions.  be sure to ask in the correct section.  inside a social thread your stuck with just those and they ways.  which is not all ways best. is why most stay clear of them because its most of jibber jabber 

Just my opinion
:48:


----------



## jajabinks (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks good so far but just a little early! Just a little patience


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 17, 2018)

Hah thats awsome. She looks so healthy, well done so far. One thing I want to really stress is to buy reflectors for those CFL's. Worth every penny, they really do make a huge difference. Check my sig link for a pretty awsome CFL grow I did!


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 19, 2018)

Doing great!


----------

